

Show HN: Hublo – Retarget your visitors based on what they do on your site  - cissou
https://www.hublo.com/

======
LanceJones
The site/page is designed for people who clearly understand retargeting and
segmentation. So you're likely targeting "switchers" \-- and I'm not sure your
messaging is designed to address the inertia of staying with an existing
solution. There's also very little about your company and team... stuff that I
believe matters to many.

~~~
cissou
Hey Lance! You're right in that we aren't targeting newcomers to the
retargeting space. We want to prove that event-driven retargeting performs
better (both for websites and visitors), and we only can do it with customers
already doing retargeting.

------
calbear81
This is very similar to what Brad and team did at Perfect Audience (recently
acquired by Marin Software). I always liked being able to create my own custom
segments off of regex pattern matching.

~~~
cissou
We're pushing it one step further: you can do the same with events, AJAX
interactions, recency of visit, or whatever makes sense for your business.
Without modifying the code further, obviously!

~~~
brandnewlow
Welcome to the retargeting party! We wish you the best of luck.

In fairness, we've been offering this since 2012 via our Segmenting API.
Anything that can fire a JS event can be used to trigger retargeting. It's
awesome and is in production all over the place:
[http://support.perfectaudience.com/knowledgebase/articles/21...](http://support.perfectaudience.com/knowledgebase/articles/212490-visitor-
tracking-api)

~~~
cissou
Hi Brad ! Congratulations on the acquisition. We're trying to replicate what
you did with the API, but with an interface that non-developers can use on
their own. What do you think ?

------
lpgauth
I've played with the UI quickly and couldn't figure out how to actually create
a funnel. Yes, I was able to track events, but not relate events to each other
(e.g. click on shop + click on buy).

~~~
cissou
Report functions become available as soon as you place the code on your
website!

------
grantjgordon
Love the design overall. You might consider adding some more market-position
content. E.g. How do you see Hublo as different than, say, Adroll?

~~~
cissou
The same as AdRoll conceptually, except we let people in charge of the
campaigns (usually marketers, non-developers) add events and segmenting
options on their own.

Clicks, form submits, time on site, number of sessions, last seen aren't
available in AdRoll. We hope that by making those readily available, we'll be
one step closer to make retargeting ads feel more like conversations, and less
like...ads!

~~~
grantjgordon
Thanks, that's helpful!

------
taf2
So you can do this google an events to create targeted lists ? Not sure I
understand how this is different - site looks nice though.

~~~
cissou
If you're referring to Google Remarketing, it gives you the same capabilities,
except it's a terrible pain to set up analytics, track events, make them into
a list, move the list to AdWords, and optimize from there. We spent a lot of
time doing this ourselves and figured, a unified, nice-looking (thanks for
noticing :D) interface was the way to go.

Also, we let you target the same people on Facebook too, and Google
Remarketing doesn't let you do that, so there's that too!

------
cissou
Sorry if the website feels a bit slow: we weren't expecting this much traffic!
Happy to answer your questions here directly :)

~~~
spacefight
What's your stack?

~~~
leonkenneth
Our stack is Angular on the frontend and Node.js + MongoDB on the backend for
now.

The main issue are our servers being on AWS Europe, will move some closer to
the US soon :)

~~~
spacefight
As you folks are based in Paris, it would be nice to have proper contact
details and an imprint. Can't find either. Reference: Loi n° 2004-575 du 21
juin 2004 pour la confiance dans l'économie numérique (LCEN).

~~~
cissou
Thank you for your concern, we are not based in France though.

~~~
spacefight
Ah sorry, that was whois based. Anyway, my feedback on the site is: no idea
who's behind it and no word about the team or the organisation/company behind
it. Landing pages convert better, if this is clear.

Other than that, the offering looks great.

Edit: If I google your company, it's currently incorparated in Paris, France.

------
kposehn
As someone who has built and scaled a dsp for retargeting, I wish you luck!
You are in for a hell of a ride...

~~~
shostack
Can you share any more information about this?

I'm a fairly senior digital media guy and am fascinated by ad tech (and almost
ended up platform-side when I last switched jobs).

As I teach myself programming, I've been dying for great resources on the
underlying guts of how DSPs work, API samples, algorithms, etc. but it seems
like most of this is all highly proprietary stuff you only learn from actually
working on an existing platform and seeing their codebase (which I'll almost
certainly never have a chance to do).

Can you recommend any good resources for an inquisitive soul like myself who
just wants to get a better technical view of the systems I've spent so many
dollars through?

~~~
cissou
Appnexus has extensive documentation if you want to build your own bidder

------
mrmch
I've seen a couple products in this space lately, definitely makes a lot of
sense. Great demo :)

